# London Pet Show 17th-18th May



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Anyone visiting? Joshy will be there on Saturday 17th!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Won't be there but would love to go. Best of luck! Joshy is gorgeous!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

MinkyMadam said:


> Won't be there but would love to go. Best of luck! Joshy is gorgeous!


Thanks  It isn't a competitive show, more of a "Meet the Breeds" type showcase where people can come and talk about the breed and touch the cats (after using hand gel of course). Going to be all sorts there, had a great time last year and really looking forward to it'


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

It is a great event, unfortunately we won't be there this year


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was there!
I've seen Joshy ... But didn't realise!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/365530-london-pet-show-pics.html


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> I was there!
> I've seen Joshy ... But didn't realise!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/365530-london-pet-show-pics.html


YAY! I wish you'd seen this thread first then you could have said hello  But was nice to sort of meet you lol


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Was it Joshy in Donna's arms in her FB pics?
I think it must be.....

(Donna is the lady who is making the cat show documentary in which Carly features)


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yep, most definitely, I took the photos


----------

